# Socket-Anwendung (BufferedWriter/Reader liest nicht aktuellen Wert)



## affot (12. Feb 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem bei dem ich seit 2 Tagen am verzweifeln bin. Google hat mich hier leider auch nicht weitergebracht, ich vermute ich liegt aber nur an einer Kleinigkeit bzw. einem kleinen Verständnisproblem.

Ich habe mir zum Spaß eine Client-Server-Anwendung geschrieben, über die einfach ein Client einen Counter über eine GUI hoch oder runter setzen kann. Also einfach zum rumprobieren...
Ich poste hier jetzt nicht unnötig den ganzen Code, sondern nur den Teil den ich nicht verstehe:

Server:


```
public class CounterServer {
    int counter;
    CounterServer(int port) throws IOException {
        System.out.println("Server startet");
        ServerSocket ss = new ServerSocket(port);
        Socket clientSocket = ss.accept();
        BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(clientSocket.getInputStream(), "UTF-8"));
        System.out.println("Verbindung hergestellt.");
        String nachricht = br.readLine();
        System.out.println(nachricht);
        clientSocket.close();
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
        CounterServer s = new CounterServer(8000);
        System.out.println("Jetzt ist fertig");

    }

}
```

Client:

```
public class CounterClient {
    BufferedReader br;
    BufferedWriter bw;
    String ip;
    int port;
    int wert;
    Socket s;
    CounterClient(String ip, int port) throws IOException, InterruptedException{
        wert = 0;
        System.out.println("CounterClient startet");
        this.ip = ip;
        this.port = port;
        this.s = new Socket(ip,port);
        this.bw = new BufferedWriter(new OutputStreamWriter(s.getOutputStream(),"UTF-8"));
        bw.write(">>> Das hier ist die erste Nachricht!!!! <<<");
        bw.flush();
        s.close();
        System.out.println("Verbindung geschlossen");
    }
}
```

Mein Problem ist:
Ich möchte nicht, dass die Verbindung direkt danach wieder geschlossen wird. Wenn ich das s.close() jedoch weglasse und in einer Schleife immer über die Methode im Clienten:

```
void setCounter(int value) throws IOException{
        bw.write(Integer.toString(value));
        bw.flush();
        bw.newLine();
    }
```

dem Counter einen Wert zuweisen möchte, dann funktioniert das, jedoch ist das was beim Server ankommt immer einen hinterher. Also wenn ich den Counter starte, dann kommt erst die erste Nachricht an, wenn ich den Counter z.B. auf 17 inkrementiere, dann kommt beim Server erst 16 an usw.
Also ich habe ein Verständnisproblem, warum die Verbindung immer um einen Eintrag hinterher hängt. Ich verstehe es so, dass der BufferedWriter erstmal sammelt, und mit flush() dann gezwungen wird alles im Puffer auf die Reise zu schicken. Das kommt dann beim Server an, der es über readLine() aus dem BufferedReader "raus holt" und diesen String verarbeiten kann. Wodurch kommt der zeitliche Versatz?

(Ich hoffe mein Problem kommt deutlich rüber...)


----------



## kneitzel (12. Feb 2020)

Also ich denke mal, dass Du da das newLine vor das flush schreiben willst:

```
void setCounter(int value) throws IOException{
        bw.write(Integer.toString(value));
        bw.newLine();
        bw.flush();
    }
```


----------



## affot (12. Feb 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Also ich denke mal, dass Du da das newLine vor das flush schreiben willst:



Ja richtig, da habe ich auch viel hin- und her probiert...
Aber das löst ja auch nicht mein Problem.
Die erste in den BufferedWriter geschriebene Zeile im Konstruktor des Clients ( bw.write(">>> Das hier ist die erste Nachricht!!!! <<<"); ) kommt ja ohne dass ich die Verbindung wieder schließe gar nicht erst an. Oder sie kommt erst an wenn ich eine darauffolgende Zeile übertrage.


----------



## kneitzel (12. Feb 2020)

Du liest beim Server Zeilenweise ... und du schreibst keinen Zeilenumbruch. Daher blockiert das readLine auch nach Empfang dieser ersten Nachricht.

Da also auch noch einen Zeilenumbruch hinzufügen oder ein bw.newLine() aufrufen.


----------



## affot (12. Feb 2020)

Ach, auf Client-Seite einfach bw.newLine() oder \n in die Nachricht schreiben... So funktioniert es  ...

Fürs Verständnis:
Die erste Nachricht mit flush() loszuschicken bringt also nichts, wenn sie ohne Zeilenumbruch verschickt wird, da sie dann von readLine() nicht als Zeile erkannt wird und somit nichts ausgelesen wird (auch wenn rein logisch klar ist, dass der erste String ja in der ersten Zeile stehen muss... Richtig so? Macht zumindest Sinn.

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## kneitzel (12. Feb 2020)

Ja genau. 

Und nein, es ist nicht klar, denn es kann ja noch mehr Text kommen. Zum einen kannst Du ja eine Zeile nach und nach los schicken und zum anderen werden Pakete eh unterteilt und einzeln geschickt. Also nur weil Du einen Text zusammenhängend los schickst, muss dieser nicht so ankommen.

TCP/IP schickt halt auch nur einzelne Pakete. Daher können die Daten halt in unterschiedlichen Paketen ankommen....


----------



## affot (12. Feb 2020)

Auch das wiederum macht Sinn - wieder was wichtiges dazu gelernt.
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

